# dubtechnik widebody gti



## thugdub (Sep 19, 2007)

*widebody gti project*

ok!!! I dont konw what all the hate is about dubtechnik?? I am a body and paint man by trade and have been for year now and i have installed all kinds body kits some good some bad(honda kits).I placed my order with mike on 5/15/08 and came to my shop this morning to open up and less than a hour later my kit was sitting in the shop, i opened it up and ""NO CRACKS"" at all and thats been one of the most gripes ive read about besided fittment!! Now as far as fitment goes i havent got that far but so far the test fit wasnt bad so as a body man i dont see a issue but if your not a body man than i can see you haveing a little issus with it but its a body kit, thay allmost never fit on the first try unless you get a wald kit or lorinzer then you will pay $6000 just for a kit.So i am going to try to keep this thred up 2 date with the install but i have had a good experince with dubtechnik and i have had all my phone calls returned in less than 24 hours **** i dont even call my hoes that fast!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by thugdub at 6:10 PM 9-3-2008_


_Modified by thugdub at 6:12 PM 9-3-2008_


----------



## MitchNFitch (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: dubtechnik widebody gti (thugdub)*

Keep us updated with some pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thugdub (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: dubtechnik widebody gti (thugdub)*

I will be takeing pics sat!!! and post them asap!!!


----------



## thugdub (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: dubtechnik widebody gti (thugdub)*

fit the rear bumper and was very happy,even when you shut the hatch the corners dont even come close to rubing on the bumper,wich i have had happen befor and the frick'n paint rubs off,so next is the flares it looks like with work you could make it able to be installed without molding but im molding mine and i have'nt even started the flares yet! So ill take pics sat and try to get them on but when we make some real progress ther will be all the pics eneybody will need.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif so far!!


_Modified by thugdub at 4:21 PM 5-21-2008_


----------



## thugdub (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: dubtechnik widebody gti (thugdub)*

front bumper


----------



## 20GtiStotty (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: dubtechnik widebody gti (thugdub)*

hey thats the same way I feel about my rear bumper. Just went to put it on and wow there is a good bit not lining up. Going to the body shop to get put on now.


----------



## Kijentjr1 (Dec 30, 2007)

yeah body kits never fit easily. Im going to probally have one of the best body shops in my ara do it. This way i can have ita ll painted in one shot + im throin a set of lambos with it and its a weld on kit. Id love to do it myself so i can say yeah i did the work but i just dont have 1 the expierence 2 the tools 3 the money for all that materials. Im getting a good deal on the install when i get the kit and doors so ya cant go wrong there. but ill be waiting for those pics to see how it looks.


----------



## thugdub (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: (Kijentjr1)*

I SHOULD HAVE PICS SOON!!!


----------



## flyfx1aol (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (thugdub)*

rear bumper (at trunk) + front bumper(headlights, meeting the fender flares, shape) + passenger fender (complete shape and width) =







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








as for the side skirts ... i didnt even bother to try


----------



## thugdub (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: (flyfx1aol)*

IM ONLY HAVEING TROUBLE WITH THE FLARES BEING TO SHORT BUT ILL FIX IT !!!! AND THE FRONT BUMPER WAS TO WIDE BUT THAY FIXED IT!!


----------



## flyfx1aol (Jul 20, 2005)

i should have mentioned that the rear flares did need some manipulation.... but well within the (diy) scope my front passenger fender was completely molded wrong, was an inch narrower than the driver side...


----------



## 03TurboVDub (Oct 13, 2007)

Ill be looking 4ward to seeing it at one of our GTG's when you get it done. I might stop by the shop to check it out sometime soon when Im bored. Good luck man!


----------



## thugdub (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: (03TurboVDub)*

well it been a wile but here is some pics so far..


----------



## thugdub (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: (thugdub)*

well its a nice kit but it was about 75 hours of body work to finish but take into consideration that its a full show car and thats alot of work in its self!!


----------



## VW1.8Tsunami (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (thugdub)*

75hrs!?!


----------



## spinoneeee (May 23, 2007)

*Re: (thugdub)*

WOW!!!! that gti looks hot.....love that paint job the kit looks sick...ya gotta get some more pics up that was a tease rite there...ya def get http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Anthony7107 (May 25, 2008)

*Re: (thugdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thugdub* »_well it been a wile but here is some pics so far..
































 

That thing is sick. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jonny Zero (Jun 28, 2008)

*Dubtechnik*

75 hours work and you still have something good to say about Dubtechnik? Are you kidding me?








Come on, we all know that going the replica route may be the best option for pricing in the beginning, but the end result will cost you so much more than going OEM. On that note, 75 hours is ridiculous.
Call it stupidity or call it human nature.



_Modified by Jonny Zero at 12:48 PM 6-28-2008_


----------



## Jonny Zero (Jun 28, 2008)

75 hours work and you still have something goo dto say about Dubtechnik? Come on, we all know why you are praising them... haha... As a body man, you are guaranteed money in your pocket for thier incompetence as vendors and buyers incompetence for human nature.


----------



## thugdub (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: (Jonny Zero)*

The kit wasnt perfect but i new what i was getting into befor i bought it,and just the flares were trouble and the car is going to look like factory when its done that were 75 hours come into play!!


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (03TurboVDub)*

Saw that car at HWB a couple years back... anxious to see the new look. I'm totally anti bonding 'glass to metal, but I guess it's a show car so who cares right?
In regards to the post topic, I have done dozens of Dubtechnik parts on various cars and I've been happy with every single piece. It's fiberglass, so it's not going to be perfect outta the box. People who complain about the quality of these parts have obviously never worked with a company like Extreme Dimensions or similar... that stuff really is terrible.








75 hours on a widebody install isn't too bad all things considered, especially if this guys never done one before. Now, 40 hours to fit a basic ED kit on an Integra? THAT is unacceptable.


_Modified by Shifty at 1:27 PM 6-30-2008_


----------



## thugdub (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: (Shifty)*

My bodyman has done them befor but he is picky about his work,and he is makeing the under side of everything molded too so there is no choped up crap that just looks like we cut it and glued it..new pics this weekend...


----------



## rungfind (Jun 15, 2008)

hurry up..


----------



## thugdub (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: (rungfind)*

I WILL..


----------



## VW1.8Tsunami (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (thugdub)*


----------



## BlueDevilCabby (Jul 6, 2006)

its been a week...when i got my bumper from them it actually didnt take much work at all to fit correctly. maybe a hour tops due to the fact that there were no mounting holes or anything


----------



## thugdub (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: (BlueDevilCabby)*

there not bad just not perfect,but perfect cost 3 times as much..


----------



## thugdub (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: dubtechnik widebody gti (thugdub)*

Just a few till next week when the body work is done and i post pre paint pic's..


























_Modified by thugdub at 8:02 AM 7-14-2008_


----------



## flyfx1aol (Jul 20, 2005)

you know... thats actually a pretty decent fitment... even thought the front flares to quite add up...
your car looks sick man
i used the ein design flares and rear bumper on my jetta
and then went with your skirts and opted for a modified front bumper
i want to see more pics


----------



## BlueDevilCabby (Jul 6, 2006)

are you shaving the rain trays up there?


----------



## flyfx1aol (Jul 20, 2005)

i believe they are already shaved....


----------



## thugdub (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: (flyfx1aol)*

The car is done as far as the body work just need time to take new pics.I manage a major volkswagen performance shop in houston and that **** takes most of my time,but this car is being built for next year and everyone will see it at waterfest and some west cost shows but we have are own big v-dub show here in TEXAS!! HOT WATER BLAST


----------



## thugdub (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: (thugdub)*

That paint job thats on there was my first paint job i did back in 04 05..wow!! have styles change...


----------



## gtigotbigturbo (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: (thugdub)*

having my front bumper put on a body shop more to put it on and paint it then the bumper actually was lol


----------



## flyfx1aol (Jul 20, 2005)

lookin good
not trying to highjack... here is a link to my dubtechnic build just finished
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3947907


----------



## thugdub (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: (flyfx1aol)*

looks dam good!! i need to get off my ass and stop working and take some new pic's but with running a shop and trying to build a car for yourself isnt easy!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (thugdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thugdub* »_running a shop and trying to build a car for yourself isnt easy!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Amen brother! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Just got mine done too, and it was pretty intense knocking out customer cars while trying to get mine on the road. Props for tackling it yourself on the side, it seems to be coming along nicely! 
Here's a link to mine: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


----------



## thugdub (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: (Shifty)*

I POSTED ON YOUR LINK SO WE NEED TO HOOK UP NEXT YEAR AT HOT WATER BLAST..ILL BUY THE


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (thugdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thugdub* »_I POSTED ON YOUR LINK SO WE NEED TO HOOK UP NEXT YEAR AT HOT WATER BLAST..ILL BUY THE









Hey, I'm in on that! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thugdub (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: (Shifty)*

here is some pics from a few weeks ago!! Im takeing full car pics sat..


----------



## thugdub (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: dubtechnik widebody gti (thugdub)*

Here is some update pics..


----------



## BlueDevilCabby (Jul 6, 2006)

Good work dude. Eager to see it finished.


----------



## thugdub (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: (BlueDevilCabby)*

thanks!! me too..


----------



## MK4FAST (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: (thugdub)*

I had my Dubtechnik bumper installed in one hour. I am happy with Dubtechnik.
All it needs some paint now. If I ever get it back from the body shop, dam^ 1/4 panel damage. Takin FOREVER!!!!


----------



## thugdub (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: (MK4FAST)*

The flares sucked but the bumpers were good!!


----------



## thugdub (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: (thugdub)*

more pics sat!!


----------



## thugdub (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: widebody gti project (thugdub)*

new pics check um out...
























http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thugdub (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: (thugdub)*


----------



## thugdub (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: widebody gti project (thugdub)*

Its been awile but here is the car,it allmost ready for paint but just doing the final touch on all the body lines and then remove all the glass and prime and block ant then ill paint it hopefully during the x-mas break..


----------



## alien_brain (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: widebody gti project (thugdub)*

looks amazing


----------



## thugdub (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: widebody gti project (alien_brain)*

thanks!!


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: widebody gti project (thugdub)*

ha! so long paul walker paint job! glad to see it go. the kit looks great!


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: widebody gti project (MyCarIsRed)*

all the way down to bare metal everywhere? Thats how you put in the work and do it right


----------



## ExTurbo (Oct 22, 2008)

Wow looks great! Nice work


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (ExTurbo)*

cant wait to see the finished look. not sure how i feel about it, is the whole car getting sprayed?


----------



## thugdub (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: (BeatBox_kid)*

The car is getting sprayed some kind of blue met and its in epoxy just to protect the metal from rust!! The roll cage and wheels will be painted the same color,no not the ones it the pic i have a DPE sponsership..


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (thugdub)*

that actually looks nice. I had the dubtechnik front bumper, fit was actually good but quality was not as good. sold it for $50 haha


----------



## BOOSTINDUB (Jun 17, 2005)

wow! you really know what the f ur doin. thats baller. looks great in flat black too!


----------



## thugdub (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: (BOOSTINDUB)*

These kind of builds take a very long time, ill be lucky to have it ready for waterfest..


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (thugdub)*

looks good...but what are you going to do if you ever need to pull you rear bumper off?


----------



## thugdub (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: (fouckhest)*

The way i see it if i get hit in the rear its going to cost me just the same to fix it eneyway i look at it!! Buts its a showcar..


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (thugdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thugdub* »_The way i see it if i get hit in the rear its going to cost me just the same to fix it eneyway i look at it!! Buts its a showcar..

gotcha!... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thugdub (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: (fouckhest)*

People like me build these cars cause we have a need to spend!!


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (thugdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thugdub* »_People like me build these cars cause we have a need to spend!!


i dont know about need to spend...i built mine to be a bit more functional....
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_sorry for the therad jack and the huge pics..._



































_Modified by fouckhest at 11:49 PM 11-26-2008_


----------



## mk3dream (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: (thugdub)*

wow i admirer what u guys do to dubs








at the age of 18 i can only dream about doing a huge project like this to mine. my hats off to u guys good job, car looks amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by mk3dream at 8:18 AM 11-27-2008_


----------



## murdered vr6 (Nov 8, 2008)

I agree mk3dream. I'm working on my car. (I'm 17). Just doing kiddie stuff though. Shaving the mouldings and rub strips are my huge adventure. Could never undertake a widebody


----------



## morbs_gt (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: (fouckhest)*









damn you.. what color are you going for on this?


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (morbs_gt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *morbs_gt* »_
damn you.. what color are you going for on this?[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

not sure yet....thats still up in the air...doing my BT in a few weeks, after i get that dialed going to finish the bay and then worry about paint...


----------



## thugdub (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: (fouckhest)*

looks good!!! Im painting mine in a few weeks,and it will be in the MJM AUTOHAUS booth at the next waterfest!!


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (thugdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thugdub* »_looks good!!! Im painting mine in a few weeks,and it will be in the MJM AUTOHAUS booth at the next waterfest!!

nice!...i hope to get some color on mine by next summer...
i would really like to make it to some big events next year....but as of now it will be as a privateer...no booths for me...that is until someone hooks a brotha up!


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (fouckhest)*

how do you remove that bumper if you have to...its formed to the body?!


----------



## PNW_Dubbin_Ain't_Easy (May 26, 2005)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

Removal is the tricky part.... hope there aren't any curbs near by


----------



## thugdub (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

Its a show car and if someone hits me then i have plenty of insurance to pay for the damanges..


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (fouckhest)*

Jason's on the Vortex. Wow. Welcome, dude!


----------



## thugdub (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

kelly maden rules!!!! mjm rocks!!


----------



## gtr3nos1 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: (thugdub)*

the car is looking great....i cant wait to see the finished product http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thugdub (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: (gtr3nos1)*

im hopeing very soon!! thanks


----------



## gxblade (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: (Kijentjr1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kijentjr1* »_yeah body kits never fit easily. Im going to probally have one of the best body shops in my ara do it. This way i can have ita ll painted in one shot + im throin a set of lambos with it and its a weld on kit. Id love to do it myself so i can say yeah i did the work but i just dont have 1 the expierence 2 the tools 3 the money for all that materials. Im getting a good deal on the install when i get the kit and doors so ya cant go wrong there. but ill be waiting for those pics to see how it looks.


body kts http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
lambo doors http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (fouckhest)*

Looking forward to seeing the new paint!


----------



## thugdub (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: (Shifty)*

****!! Me too.. I saw your bug in eurotuner,looks great..


----------



## otisranson (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (morbs_gt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *morbs_gt* »_








damn you.. what color are you going for on this?

Holy Hell! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Leave it primed flat grey!


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (otisranson)*

Both cars look dope! I'm diggin the BBS's on the gray pimer GTI. Any progress on the wide body?


----------



## thugdub (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: (cstanley19)*

im still waiting to paint it, i keep adding things to the list..


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (thugdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thugdub* »_im still waiting to paint it, i keep adding things to the list..

haha!
me too...go ahead and add a nasty separated shoulder to mine!!!








surgery in a week = no work on my car for a couple months


----------



## schells86 (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: widebody gti project (thugdub)*

holy ****in rice.
nice lambo doors....on your vw


----------



## autodubbin98 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: widebody gti project (schells86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *schells86* »_holy ****in rice.
nice lambo doors....on your vw

sheep talk. think outside the box tough guy


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: widebody gti project (schells86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *schells86* »_holy ****in rice.
nice lambo doors....on your vw

seriously dude?....
and again...since when have lambo doors become so synonymous with "rice" when the originated on Italian supercars?








i know the amount of work it takes to do a wide body car, and unless its just aweful i still say http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thugdub (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: widebody gti project (fouckhest)*

ILL HAVE MORE NEW PICS IN A FEW WEEKS!! THANKS FOR STICKING TOGETHER ON THE LAMBO THING IT DID COME FROM A SUPER CAR STYLING..


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: widebody gti project (thugdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thugdub* »_ILL HAVE MORE NEW PICS IN A FEW WEEKS!! THANKS FOR STICKING TOGETHER ON THE LAMBO THING IT DID COME FROM A SUPER CAR STYLING..

just lookin out for someone else who has poured blood sweat and beers into their car!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and stomppin on the Phd nekkas!











_Modified by fouckhest at 11:03 AM 1-21-2009_


----------



## thugdub (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: widebody gti project (fouckhest)*

People who talk **** about widebody this and widebody that, just cant do what some of us can,and those you can afford the cost of a widebody just want to follow the crowd and dont want to be creative that way, so thats fine but take your big turbo and ill take my widebody show car with big turbo and roll cage with big breaks and everthing elese i want cause thats what i do i build show cars and i can build what ever i want!! So can you!! Im not a hater but dam there is alot of those on vortex!!









_Modified by thugdub at 1:16 PM 1-21-2009_


_Modified by thugdub at 2:32 PM 1-21-2009_


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: widebody gti project (thugdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thugdub* »_Im not a hater but dam there is alot of those on vortex!!










well put!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








new sig too! thanks!


----------



## thugdub (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: widebody gti project (fouckhest)*

Thats some funny ****... I want my widebody to have 300whp does that mean im not cool enough for some of the vortexers!!??

















_Modified by thugdub at 4:11 PM 1-21-2009_


----------



## thugdub (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: widebody gti project (thugdub)*

The guy with the r32 widebody that some killer right there,mad props!!


----------



## thugdub (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: widebody gti project (thugdub)*

new pics
http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll219/jdubb43rd/carpics010.jpg


[I]Modified by thugdub at 1:25 PM 3-28-2009[/I]


----------



## thugdub (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: widebody gti project (thugdub)*











_Modified by thugdub at 1:25 PM 3-28-2009_


----------



## thugdub (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: widebody gti project (thugdub)*


----------



## thugdub (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: widebody gti project (thugdub)*


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: widebody gti project (thugdub)*

hey coolness!
What color will it be?


----------



## thugdub (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: widebody gti project (Shifty)*

2008 r32 deep blue pearl!! paint code LB5R same as the DPE wheels..
How is buisness?? The shop is slow down here..We nned to meet when the car is done ill let you know what shows i will be at and maybe we can get a little body shop crazy like us V.O.C guys can..lol..lol..


----------



## J. Thorpe (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: widebody gti project (thugdub)*

lookin good!


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: widebody gti project (thugdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thugdub* »_2008 r32 deep blue pearl!! paint code LB5R same as the DPE wheels..
How is buisness?? The shop is slow down here..We nned to meet when the car is done ill let you know what shows i will be at and maybe we can get a little body shop crazy like us V.O.C guys can..lol..lol..









Nice that's going to look great. I see the test panel on the windshield now.









Business is good here, I can't complain. I'm sure I'll be at HWB, we'll meet up then. VOC crew FTW. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thugdub (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: widebody gti project (Shifty)*

you know what, i think a crew with the name VOC would be cool then only us body guy would know what it ment...


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: widebody gti project (thugdub)*

dude I thought the same thing after I typed that. We need decals...


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: widebody gti project (thugdub)*

I'm really digging the blue with the green tape lips







, but for real that would look sick on a primer gray car.







something different.


----------



## thugdub (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: widebody gti project (gunch)*

only there for protection.


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: widebody gti project (thugdub)*

really??







I know, but it would look sick that way if it were painted IMHO.


----------



## BlueDevilCabby (Jul 6, 2006)

gorgeous.


----------



## thugdub (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: (BlueDevilCabby)*

thought about color lips!! call DPE thay can do it for ya...


----------



## formerly vr6 karl (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: widebody gti project (thugdub)*

im glad you decided to not have the bumpers molded to the rest of the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif looks like its gonna be a looker when finally painted


----------



## thugdub (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: widebody gti project (formerly vr6 karl)*

THANKS DUDE!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thugdub (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: (flyfx1aol)*

jam are painted and the outside this weekend,its taken to long but it was worth it.


----------



## thugdub (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: (flyfx1aol)*

Well it's been a few but its out of the body shop and back at my shop for turbo and much more..


----------



## murdered vr6 (Nov 8, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Jeeze nice update!!
Loving the front (whats up with the hood fitment), but IMHO the ass looks too wide.
Noticing the aux radiator, you've got a 12v don't you?
Going widebody vrt eh? Doing anything fancy with the bay?


----------



## thugdub (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (murdered vr6)*

The hood is open,and the engine is out now and is getting stage 3 turbo with t67 and short runner with lsd and 630cc inj. When the engine is done the bay will be painted to match..New wheels on the way..Thanks for the comment..


----------



## thugdub (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: widebody gti project (thugdub)*

Will get the turbo pic up soon,the build should be fun..


----------



## whiteshirttdi11 (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: widebody gti project (thugdub)*

looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif just read through the whole thing. i really like the how its turning out especially the front. the bumper looks a lot better with those top vents filled. the back flares do look a little wide though, it looks like the angle of the toe is a bit more than the flare but it could just be the angle of the picture. hope to see it around the east coast once the shows start back up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## thugdub (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: widebody gti project (whiteshirttdi11)*

We made the rear from scratch and thay are to the edge of the wheel,so it looks differant in person..Thanks for the look..


----------



## dj givv (May 20, 2005)

*Re: widebody gti project (thugdub)*

Impressive and extravigant build.....but most dubtechnik customers are not looking to thing extensive time consuming work. IMO, i will never buy another dubtechnik product....not worth the aggravation, would rather pay extra to go OEM next time. And in my experience, their customer service was horendous. 
But your kit looks nice 1yr later! lol Lot of work went into that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thugdub (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: widebody gti project (dj givv)*

Ya the kit was alot of work,but not many widebody kits out there. Thanks for the comment..


----------



## effdbmx1 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: widebody gti project (thugdub)*

The second I saw it, I though "mexikit". Especially when I saw the decals. Props for repainting it. Looks sick man. I usually hate body kits but this one is nice. 
Not digging the exhaust hole but hey to each his own. But the lambo doors are







They just scream "hey, look at me!!! I drive a cool car and I want attention!!!" They only belong on exotics IMO.
But still a pretty sick ride


----------



## wouldge (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: widebody gti project (effdbmx1)*

Thumbs up on the body work, but God... that thing is hideous.


----------



## thugdub (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: widebody gti project (wouldge)*

Well when it has 500whp and its all dont it will have a lot more fans..thanks for the comment..


----------



## pennswoods (Aug 16, 2009)

*FV-QR*

its nicer then i expected when i first saw the thread title.


----------



## MKIVBlI7zEd (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (pennswoods)*

so wide http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (MKIVBlI7zEd)*

I like it, it just seems like the wheels don't fill out the fenders the way they need to.
I really like that you went with a different paint scheme than what it originally was. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## need a gti in atl (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: (BlueDevilCabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueDevilCabby* »_are you shaving the rain trays up there?









The MKVs come equipped with the Volkswagen waterfall. The rain trays do almost nothing except build false hope that your door cards wont get soaked if you crack the windows.


----------



## thugdub (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: (need a gti in atl)*

We started the turbo build today so here is the start of it..


----------



## Dubtechnik (Nov 17, 2003)

anymore updates?


----------



## andy'sgti03 (Nov 16, 2008)

thugdub said:


> We started the turbo build today so here is the start of it..


 ..... Be very afraid..... opcorn:
Loving this thread BTW


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

This thread is ballin.


----------



## thugdub (Sep 19, 2007)

Ya its done should have new pics in a fer weeks maybe days just waiting on new wider wheels


----------



## Mean 'n Green86 (Dec 17, 2006)

subcribed


----------



## JohnStamos (Feb 3, 2010)

Do not want.


----------

